# American Made?



## VpointVick (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm shopping for a road bike, and trying to buy American without breaking the bank.
I know that Trek's upper-end models use frames built in WI, but don't know which models. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*Try Lemond*

LeMond are made inconjunction with Trek and sport a USA label. For better results for getting advice please give a price range that you feel isn't breaking the bank. Posters will be able to give you better tailored recommendations that way.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Thats the problem with America made,it isnt cheap. Anyway,its just the frame,rest of the stuff mostly isnt.


----------



## VpointVick (Dec 13, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> LeMond are made inconjunction with Trek and sport a USA label. For better results for getting advice please give a price range that you feel isn't breaking the bank. Posters will be able to give you better tailored recommendations that way.


I'm hoping to stay under $2K for the complete bike. I've been looking at the Trek 2100, Spec. Allez, and the Cannondale R900.

I primarily ride MTB, and was able to keep about 50-60% North American made on my Intense that Ibuilt last year, but, it cost me $5K to do it.

I need a road bike now because I moved from southern CA to NC, and cannot count on the trails being dry frequently enough to stay in shape.


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*Trek all the way*

I live in a multi-Trek household. I have a 2005 Trek 2100, if you want a fun bicycle it is an excellent choice and a good race bike too. My 2100 and my 520 were both made in WI, I assume my wife's Navigator 50 was also but I don't know that as a fact. I have a Lemond also, it's a great bike too but Trek gives more for the money (besides between the Reno and the 2100 I'd take the 2100). Treks don't tend to look as flashy as their compeditors, but in terms of performance and function they are rarely toped. I put a lot of research into every bicycle I consider, which has been many, and only a few have made the cut in the past 20 years(the only reason the Lemond did was because it was used and the price was right). My parents were so impressed by my 520 that they bought Treks also (several of my coworkers are considering the same). I hope this eases your anxiety... Choose Trek and you won't regret it.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

all trek road bikes 2100 and up are made from start to finish in WI, i think my 1500 was assembled in WI from a tiawanese frame.


----------



## VpointVick (Dec 13, 2004)

boris the blade said:


> all trek road bikes 2100 and up are made from start to finish in WI, i think my 1500 was assembled in WI from a tiawanese frame.


Thanks Boris, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

According to one of treks lawyers(personal freind) all models above the 1000 are made and assembled in the US. Hope this helps


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

Cyclefreak1122 said:


> According to one of treks lawyers(personal freind) all models above the 1000 are made and assembled in the US. Hope this helps


Not true anymore. The first batch of 1200s and 1500s we recieved had big Made in Taiwan stickers on them, unless some changes have occured mid-production. The 2100 and up are still US-made AFAIK. Keep in mind that "US-made" as the official legal term has many loopholes (i.e. a frame can be aligned and spotwelded overseas, but finished and painted in the US and be called US-made.) I don't get as fixated on country-of-origin manufacturing as I used to, as many of the overseas factories (especially Taiwan, which has risen to a manufactoring superpower) produce some high-quality stuff and are starting to develop some decent labor laws. It's all a matter of opinion though, I guess I do sleep soundly knowing my Klein wasn't assembled in a sweatshop  .
-Ryan


----------



## Cyclefreak1122 (Dec 22, 2004)

Maybe they arent anymore this is just what the guy told me and as long as you are getting the same quality frame who cares


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

Cyclefreak1122 said:


> as long as you are getting the same quality frame who cares


Exactly, the difference in quality is probably no different. I'm not even sure how American-made the 1200 and 1500 were for 2004, it's quite possible they were mostly assembled overseas, but still met the Made-in-USA requirement. I think Trek is making more of their bikes overseas because of their line-up explosion for 2005. They have somewhere around 80 models total for 05'! They're also doing 5 different carbon road frame designs, along with the aluminum/carbon bikes, so I think they're just making space in the Wisconsin factory for all this new production. 
-Ryan


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

I know that my 1500 had a nice gold made in tiawan sticker near the bb as do teh 1200's and 1000's. perhaps it is just the frame and the rest is assembled in wisconson i am not sure but i do know that teh 2100 and up are made in the USA from the ground up.


----------



## nille (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi i am living in Sweden,just picked up my Trek 1400 roadbike.Do not now if you can buy teh 1400 in Us.But it is thr same frame as 1500 with 105 parts.Now to my question,on the frame it sad made in Taiwan,ok no question about that.But why make a frame in Taiwan shipping it to USA,putting on paint and all the other things,then shipping it all the way to Sweden again?Just wondering where the world will end up?Maybe making it a sport to make the bike go all those km,s on the road to


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Mule said:


> I live in a multi-Trek household. I have a 2005 Trek 2100, if you want a fun bicycle it is an excellent choice and a good race bike too. My 2100 and my 520 were both made in WI, I assume my wife's Navigator 50 was also but I don't know that as a fact. I have a Lemond also, it's a great bike too but Trek gives more for the money (besides between the Reno and the 2100 I'd take the 2100). Treks don't tend to look as flashy as their compeditors, but in terms of performance and function they are rarely toped. I put a lot of research into every bicycle I consider, which has been many, and only a few have made the cut in the past 20 years(the only reason the Lemond did was because it was used and the price was right). My parents were so impressed by my 520 that they bought Treks also (several of my coworkers are considering the same). I hope this eases your anxiety... Choose Trek and you won't regret it.


 did you mean comparing the 1200 to the Lemond Reno?

I hope so, because it's not fair to compare a $700 Lemond bike and a $1700 Trek.

i'd go so far as to say that Lemond offers the better value in most of their bikes, but no one believes me when I say that anyways...


----------



## HANK (Jan 9, 2002)

*Buy American*

I own American made: Trek 1400, Klein Pulse II, Litespeed Appalachian, and a Strong Frames FOCO steel custom road bike. Buy American made frames. the job you save may be your own in the long run!


----------



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

*Lemond Sarthe*

Just saw one of these at a local shop. Nice looking steel frame with a cool looking orange with white panel paint job and a "made in usa" sticker. Priced at $1599 sure looked like a nice bike. I also like to buy American. If in doubt you can also check in to some of the many small builders. I was lucky enough to find both a Gunnar and a Land Shark for under 2 grand each.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

semdoug said:


> Just saw one of these at a local shop. Nice looking steel frame with a cool looking orange with white panel paint job and a "made in usa" sticker. Priced at $1599 sure looked like a nice bike. I also like to buy American. If in doubt you can also check in to some of the many small builders. I was lucky enough to find both a Gunnar and a Land Shark for under 2 grand each.



sounds like the lemond sarthe to me. That's what I got and I'm diggin' it..


----------

